# That's NOT a standie! ****** Myths about breeds?



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

OMG, the standardbreds I worked with, who were still racing, were the most well behaved horses I've met. Well, except most of the therapy horses. And it absolutely shocks me everytime someone assumes they're some crazy hot headed nutcase horse who can never be trained or do anything besides pace (or trot, ykwim). 
I hope to have a Standardbred someday. They are amazing horses with many more abilities then running on a track.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I agree, I love the breed! Wouldn't want another one 
(maybe a nicely educated PRE.. xD But I still prefer standies over most others )


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I hear you on the myths. I have Saddlebreds. The breed is mired in false myths and assumptions. It is quite ridiculous. It makes me weary just thinking about it. 

As for Standies, they are the ONE breed I have wanted since I was 8 years old. It is my dream to have a Roadster, which in my show circuit are standardbred trotters. I met many, including one monster we rescued from a frozen pond, who have this cute tick of lip flapping. It is adorable.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Some tool that boards where I board had the nerve to come up to me and tell me Solon would be turning white soon because Percherons aren't black. I was like really? Well he's been that way the last 12 years and he's gonna stay that way. Duh.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

****** People don't seem very smart at the moment..


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Do they ever?


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

haha so funny, I quite like Standardbreds to look at but have never ridden one. my instructor has one and he is so quiet and sweet. he is plain to look at but I was so shocked when I saw him under saddle because he looked quite nice. he scrubs up well haha.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

OH breed myths. Pet Peeve.
I have owned and raised Appaloosas for the past 15 years, and although it seems to be getting better as more people are getting educated about horse breeds, I still get the occasinal person that when they hear I have Apps, they have to tell me, "Eeeeew, why would you have Appaloosas? They have ugly heads, they have no hip, they have coarse thick necks, etc etc etc...."

Oh really? 

My current stallion










2008 colt sired by my previous stallion (suckling photo)









my previous stallion










2007 colt by my previous stallion (yearling photo)









Mare I recently sold










Mare I sold last year









Gelding by my current stallion









Apparently these people haven't gotten out much and seen many Appaloosas.... and/or they are judging an entire breed on the spotty horses they see in their area.... and what is frustrating, even after seeing my Appaloosas, some people persist in saying "Well YOURS look nice but all of them I see at my neighbor's and the sale and at the riding stable are ugly---you just got lucky--- most Appaloosas are ugly and small and plain and....."

Ummmm, NO, they are NOT. I don't own my Appaloosas in a vacuum-- there are plenty more out there like them..... they might not be what you find at the local BYB or corner riding stable or Friday night sale.... but you aren't usually going to find the nicer examples of ANY breed there (heck what they are seeing might just be grade indiscriminate crosses that happen to have spots), so why would someone judge all Appaloosas against those?


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

AHAHA! I love horse myths xDDD
These pretty much apply to all gaited horses.


1. *Don't canter your Foxtrotter, it'll ruin their gait*
Why is it that both my Missouri Fox Trotters go TEARING around the pasture at a dead gallop, then when I pop on, that lovely Foxtrot is as creamy as ever? Or how about when he spooks then takes off at a bolt?
HELLO! STILL GAITING!

2. *Foxtrotters can't trot/Don't trot because it will ruin their gait*
Again, wrong! Loki has trotted both on the ground and under saddle AND HE STILL GAITS. Though, he has on of the coarsest, bumpiest trot ever. It's like sitting on a pogo stick with ADD.

3. *You can't ride that horse, because he will kill you*
I heard this a lot, not a huge confidence booster. I can ride ANY horse so long as my _experience as a rider matches the horse_. Loki is not a fire breathing monster who will buck me off then attempt to pulverize my bones, thanks. xD

4. *Quarter Horses are calm, level headed, and not spooky*
Once again, wrong! My neighbor across the street owns a QH gelding, he spooks just as much as my Foxtrotter gelding. Quarter Horses can be just as high strung as a Thoroughbred! _It all depends on the horse and the training_

5. *Arabians are flighty and high strung*
And all QH's are docile and sleepy. I've ridden Arabs that were stubborn and difficult, and Arabs that you could walk into a brick wall if you so wished. It all depends on the horse, and on the training. 

6. *If you can see it's ribs, it's unhealthy, underweight!*
Not always. Some breeds are just built slighter than others, and can be a little ribby even though they are at a perfect weight and health. It also depends on the horse, Loki is build thickly, and if his ribs are showing there is a serious problem. Red is built lightly, and is growing still, his ribs may show as his weight fluctuates with his growth spurts. 

7. *Ponies are evil.*
Some ponies, are in fact, evil. I have met several. Other ponies are so frikkin cute you just want to scoop them up and cuddle them. :lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I have to agree about the Arab myth though. That's all we seem to get at our barn. High strung and flighty!

Appy's have BEAUTIFUL heads. We had a Nez Perce appy when I was growing up. She was purdy.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

lol, I think I had one of those evil ponies when I was a kid...he was a learning experience at least


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Solon said:


> *I have to agree about the Arab myth though. That's all we seem to get at our barn. High strung and flighty!*
> 
> Appy's have BEAUTIFUL heads. We had a Nez Perce appy when I was growing up. She was purdy.


again, though, that is usually due to training (although there are one or two arab breeding strains in the egyptian lines that are bred to be high strung). I get this reaction all the time. i have a polish arabian and half the people i meet are like "oo he's so pretty, but i dont like arabs. they're wild and crazy and can't be controlled". Rocky has never ever bolted with me. He's levelheaded on trails and in the ring. But he's smart and he makes you work. You don't respect him and he's gonna let you know. People just dont understand that arabs are very very intelligent and require a rider who understands that and is willing to be their partner, not jsut tell them what to do. So i understand where your coming from with your standardbred. People feel the need to judge an entire breed on one horse they met.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

No idea 'what' it's from but I have yet to see one that wasn't flighty or strung out. They are pretty though. We've had several at the barn over the last ten years - so it's not just one horse. I'm not sure how many we've had, but they all shared the same characteristics.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I've only met cool, nice arabians.. But I've seen how they have been trained to look flashy and spooked.. I still don't like the breed tho xD

And ponies are evil..


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> People just dont understand that arabs are very very intelligent and require a rider who understands that and is willing to be their partner, not jsut tell them what to do.


Yes! I've had arguments with people over this. People automatically assume that hot-blooded horses like Arabs & TBs are just "stupid" & "crazy" since they don't understand them, when actually, they're extremely intelligent & emotional. Once they're comfortable in their own skin & comfortable with you, they'll do anything for you. The majority of people just don't take the time to understand them & form partnerships with them, so they get unfair reputations.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

But you almost have to wonder when so many people have the exact same opinion if there isn't some amount of truth in it. :lol: I would agree it's preference. I have no patience to get to know a high strung animal that I have to wait for it to get comfortable in it's own skin before it will listen. I'd rather have a nice easy going horse that is very willing to do things with very little asking. 

But the people at our barn really are into that sort of challenge, so they seem to do very well partnered with their Arabs. Though I have heard more than once from them about how strung out they can be.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Pretty much the same with some standardbreds, I've noticed.
Like Crow, I've always known he's a really cooperative horse, he'd turn himself inside out for you. BUT he's almost impossible to stop if you don't stop him with your seat. (I hurt myself pretty bad before I learnt that trick.. weird the riding schools never taught anything about using your seat, you were just supposed to know, I guess  And it's not because he's not sensetive to the rein (he's almost too sensetive) but because the rein just doesn't make sense as a stop, unless you pull really hard. Just sit right and he'll stop immdiatly.. 
He's also pretty easy to spook and get nervous if you don't handle things right, and people have called him crazy and stupid when he has been acting up - but I know it's just me not being able to handle him right at the point. And getting nasy at him just makes him more nervous since he really just want to please, a bit too much.. :3

Once I learnt how to react to him, he's a completely awesome, nice and gentle horse! As in the first post; I can trail ride him bareback in a halter  (I just have dificulties with the trot since I'm not used to trotting, always gaiting, and I loose my balance and seat.. but it's hardly his fault he's behaving perfectly).

But if others ride him, no matter what bit or bitless they use, he's very dificult to them.. :3 At least the ones I've alowed to try.. xD my instructor knows how to ride him, but anyone else gets a leadrope with me on the other end or he'll run off with them.. :3


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I've seen you mention a few times that the issues with Standards are about them racing. I've never heard that as an issue with them from the people I've talked with. Just they unusual or call it unique looks.

As far as handling them, very nice. I would have immediately thought major issues like with the Arabs. But the two we had were gentlemen. Almost too careful with how they walked. There were HUGE in height. Now they did like to destroy their stalls but many of the other horses like to do that too.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Solon said:


> But you almost have to wonder when so many people have the exact same opinion if there isn't some amount of truth in it. :lol: I would agree it's preference. I have no patience to get to know a high strung animal that I have to wait for it to get comfortable in it's own skin before it will listen. I'd rather have a nice easy going horse that is very willing to do things with very little asking.
> 
> But the people at our barn really are into that sort of challenge, so they seem to do very well partnered with their Arabs. Though I have heard more than once from them about how strung out they can be.


But you don't have to wait, you have to learn  As I just said, Crow listens perfectly to anyone who rides with the right seat and remains calm, no waiting there. But most ''normal'' riders gives too many subconsious signals with their weight and seat, he gets nervous and tries to answer all of them... which leads to him being ''crazy''..
Once you do right, he's the most sensetive, willing horse you can get. I can do a shoulder out on him on a loose rein just by moving my hip an inch, he goes through anything from creeks to.. well everything even if it seems like he wouldn't manage it, like walking over big logs reaching up to his belly. He just does it, and he had that attitude from the moment I got him (well, when leading him t least, he wasn't broken under saddle then) I'd say that's an easy and willing horse, even if he's ''hot and crazy'' when you forget your seat..
Ad it's not like I have to be completely straight all the time I can lie down on his back and so too when I ride and get lazy xD

Only problem is that he's not 100% traffic proof  Tractors and trucks can be frightening if they follow him.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe it's different in Sweden, but the minute you get a discussion about the standardbreds ability as riding horses, it's that they'll never be nice, healthy and sound for riding, since they're bred for racing. Then people think they're ugly too, not that I see how they're that different from most horses (a few are ugly, but there are ugly arabs and fresians etc too, as well with any breed, doesn't mean the entire breed are ugly ) but the major argument is that they're bred for racing and will never be able to move in a way that's healthy for them if they carry weight. Some say they're just not suited for dressage (I agree that most won't reach grand prix but I don't agree that they can't collect and work healthy with their bodies, and I also thinks that a horses ability to be ridden isn't necessary the same as the ability to win dressage shows, which these people think) and many say they'll break if you as much as put a saddle on them. Becuse they're not bred for being ridden..


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Is Crow and Arab or Standard? Sorry I missed that. They didn't seem hot and watching them under saddle was breathtaking - really interesting flowing movement. Do you have a picture of him other than your avatar?

My 18 hand, 2100 lbs. Percheron is deathly afraid of bunnies so I can understand an actual fear of something like tractors!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Zab said:


> Maybe it's different in Sweden, but the minute you get a discussion about the standardbreds ability as riding horses, it's that they'll never be nice, healthy and sound for riding, since they're bred for racing. Then people think they're ugly too, not that I see how they're that different from most horses (a few are ugly, but there are ugly arabs and fresians etc too, as well with any breed, doesn't mean the entire breed are ugly ) but the major argument is that they're bred for racing and will never be able to move in a way that's healthy for them if they carry weight. Some say they're just not suited for dressage (I agree that most won't reach grand prix but I don't agree that they can't collect and work healthy with their bodies, and I also thinks that a horses ability to be ridden isn't necessary the same as the ability to win dressage shows, which these people think) and many say they'll break if you as much as put a saddle on them. Becuse they're not bred for being ridden..


Ah I see. Well I get a lot of "drafts were bred for pulling not riding" so I can understand that. I haven't been around any Standards that were raced. Just ridden and from what I saw they were perfectly suited to that. To me, they just have very different looks.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Solon said:


> I've seen you mention a few times that the issues with Standards are about them racing. I've never heard that as an issue with them from the people I've talked with. Just they unusual or call it unique looks.


How does Crow look so different from any other horse? 
I'm really not saying that you can't dislike a horse by the looks or anything, but Crow's a pure standie, not different from many others, and you keep saying people don't like their looks. I mean as in ''they look different from all other breeds so much and/weirdly that most people will say they're ugly''.. Just what's so different with him from a normal riding horse that's fairly accepted as a riding horse. Chose warmblood, quarter, appy or whatever breed you like that looks like the average horse 

(I've heard more people than you saying they're ugly so nothing personal, I just wanna hear your answer  )










Edit: I do see that you're not arguing against them as riding horses, I just want your opinion


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'm talking about their actual looks not their riding. I don't like the longer thinner necks, the head shape, the ears. Now those are the traits that others I have talked to don't like in them either. Even the owner of the two we had at the barn heard the same exact things. 

She said their shape was what made them ideal for racing (the streamlined shape).

Personally, yours does not look like the ones I've seen around here (I'm in the states in Oregon).

Are there different styles of Standards within the breed, like there are with Arabs?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't really know how you have it with them, tho Crow is of 100% american bloodlines.
Here, they're only bred for performance and they come in lots of different shapes  Many of them does look weird, but far from all or even most. And, here at least, the ones with american bloodlines generally have nicer looks.. 
There are some general differenses, we have french trotters, orlov trotters, american etc.. anything born in sweden becomes a ''swedish warmblooded trot horse'' by some reason, that's also Crow's breed on the papers, and they can look just like anything.

What I've noticed is that even the ones with a ''bad'' look generally looks decent once they've been put under saddle and developed the right riding muscles. Their necks gets thicker and more rounded, which makes the head look smaller, they generally get more rounded muscles and it changes a lot. Crow has pretty long ears too, I like them tho  but that doesn't have much to do with their ''ugly looks'' I think..and their head shape vary as much as their body, but I suppose normally the nose is straight or a little bent.. and quite a few have large heads especially before their necks get well muscled.. but much of it is an illusion caused by the muscle-mass in many cases.

A close up on Crows head, with rather long ears 









And one from when I bought him, tho he wasn't trained for racing then, just a pasture pet after they had seen he wsn't fast enough (too small they said).
He's not the worst kind there either, but there is a differense


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is a thread in a swedish forum, pretty much all pictures (including the black handsome one at one of the first pages are ridden standies (or swedish race horses for harness racing in trot ). Some are new from the track, some has lots of right muscles and some are ridden by people who don't really care much about schooling them and their horses generally look more like the stereotype standie - but almost all of them look decent if you ask me, especially the ones with more musclemass after being ridden.

Well, only look if you're interested to compare them  There might be a picture or two of draft like horses, coldblooded trotters.. but I havn't noticed any this far. Link Bilder: Ridtravartråden nr 11 ! - Bukefalos


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Solon said:


> But you almost have to wonder when so many people have the exact same opinion if there isn't some amount of truth in it. :lol: I would agree it's preference. I have no patience to get to know a high strung animal that I have to wait for it to get comfortable in it's own skin before it will listen. I'd rather have a nice easy going horse that is very willing to do things with very little asking.
> 
> But the people at our barn really are into that sort of challenge, so they seem to do very well partnered with their Arabs. Though I have heard more than once from them about how strung out they can be.


I leased a lovely Arab mare for 2 years, and when I first got her, she was afraid of EVERYTHING - the barn, the grass, the arena gate, etc. She was given to me as a "project", since her owner was no longer able to use her for lessons since she was too unpredictable. The owner had a badly broken leg, so she couldn't work with her herself. For our first few rides, she was a giant ball of nerves, spooking at everything (or even nothing in particular) & bucking every time I asked for a transition. Basically, she was just a very emotional & insecure girl. After 2 months of intense groundwork & daily rides, I could ride her bareback in just a halter. She'd follow me halter-less absolutely anywhere, even into "scary" places, & stand patiently anywhere I asked her to stand until I told her it was okay to keep following me. She wouldn't do this for anyone else, but she would do it for me, because she trusted me. We ultimately determined that she was very much a "one person" kind of horse. She was looking to bond with someone who would make her feel safe and comfortable, so lesson-horse life just wasn't for her. I've had these same sort of results with several Arabs & Thoroughbreds (some were "one person" horses, others went on to be wonderful for everyone). So yes, your average Arab or TB is most likely going to be more high-strung that what some people are used to, but they can turn into absolute lambs for "their people" so long as they're given a chance. And yes, I absolutely understand they're not for everyone - I just hate that people don't like them because they think that they're crazy.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

I too hear some pretty bizarre comments when I'm riding my Peruvian horse. People think she has weak legs because of her "termino", { the swimming motion of the front legs.}Acually the peruvian horses ligaments are longer then the average horse. And there bone density is much thicker. I'v been told that they can't canter. Although its a bit comical to watch, many people canter there peruvians. My little girl can do a beautiful roll back and can side pass with the best of them! Iv'e also been told they can't work cattle, when infact thats what they were bred to do. Its been said that ,"The Peruvian Horse is a work horse suitable for showing, not a show horse suitable for work. I have learned to just be quiet at the comments and let my mare do the talking thru her many talents!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

This has nothing to do with Standardbred myths or any other kind...I just thought it was a gorgeous pic of a standie in action. Beautiful horse!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quixotic said:


> I leased a lovely Arab mare for 2 years, and when I first got her, she was afraid of EVERYTHING - the barn, the grass, the arena gate, etc. She was given to me as a "project", since her owner was no longer able to use her for lessons since she was too unpredictable. The owner had a badly broken leg, so she couldn't work with her herself. For our first few rides, she was a giant ball of nerves, spooking at everything (or even nothing in particular) & bucking every time I asked for a transition. Basically, she was just a very emotional & insecure girl. After 2 months of intense groundwork & daily rides, I could ride her bareback in just a halter. She'd follow me halter-less absolutely anywhere, even into "scary" places, & stand patiently anywhere I asked her to stand until I told her it was okay to keep following me. She wouldn't do this for anyone else, but she would do it for me, because she trusted me. We ultimately determined that she was very much a "one person" kind of horse. She was looking to bond with someone who would make her feel safe and comfortable, so lesson-horse life just wasn't for her. I've had these same sort of results with several Arabs & Thoroughbreds (some were "one person" horses, others went on to be wonderful for everyone). So yes, your average Arab or TB is most likely going to be more high-strung that what some people are used to, but they can turn into absolute lambs for "their people" so long as they're given a chance. And yes, I absolutely understand they're not for everyone - I just hate that people don't like them because they think that they're crazy.



this is what i was talking about. its all how you train a horse, not the breed. it just makes me mad when people judge an entire breed based on a few horses and dont even give them a chance because they aren't as easily handled as other breeds. take the time to appreciate that a horse needs more time and attention and they can turn into a story like this. thanks for sharing the story!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I got a beautiful 8 year old TB mare, and when I first got her everyone said I was crazy to get a TB. She was crazy for most other people, but she was an absolute dream for me. She never spooked or took off, never refused a fence, loved going out on trail. When I did shows with her, she would fall asleep outside the arena, even when I was on her, but would wake up and work nicely in the arena. I didn't have to tie her up, she would just stand where ever I put her lol. By the time I sold her, everyone at the barn was jealous of how well behaved she was.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I also rode an 8 year old Arab gelding for a bit, and he was one of the laziest horses I've ever met, except when we were jumping. He didn't want to move out at all, and it took a lot of leg and seat to get him going. When you put a fence in front of him though, he perked up, and moved out very nicely.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> this is what i was talking about. its all how you train a horse, not the breed. it just makes me mad when people judge an entire breed based on a few horses and dont even give them a chance because they aren't as easily handled as other breeds. take the time to appreciate that a horse needs more time and attention and they can turn into a story like this. thanks for sharing the story!


Amen! This is the same thinking you find for Friesians that upsets me. And part of the problem also is that media glorifies Friesians because of their looks and leads people to believe they are great for everyone, including beginners and children. And they aren't. I think they misread the Friesians laziness and passiveness for docile obedience. :?

Friesians are big thinkers, they're complicated, like Arabs. You can't tell them what to do, you have to make them understand. You ride _with_ them, not on them. But first and foremost, you must earn their respect. Then you must win their trust. And this takes time, and some people don't work like that. Which is why Friesians bond to one person. 

And because they do think and tend to be lazy, you have to rearrange their work to keep their minds engaged. Or else they become bored and stubborn, and they'll resent their work. And you, because you're asking them to be a one-trick-pony. :wink:

And I'm not saying Friesians can't be good beginner horses. If they were raised correctly and lived their life with this understanding then you will find a great beginner's horse in an older horse. Sometimes a younger, not as typical though. But Friesians are empathic and like to test their rider, to see if you know as much as they do, which is another platform to earn their respect. And they can come off as pushy and "alot of horse" to newbies.

It's this empathy that makes Friesians sensitive to their surroundings. They are reactive to going-ons around them, making them spooky, and thus they get their confidence from their rider/handler. And if you're not open-minded to this, you can't treat them how they should be handled. If both involved are reactive, it's not a suitable match. You have to be proactive.

Although, I do think a lot of how horses are is because of breed. It's cultural, history, environement and genes. Therefore it's up to us to recognize these differences in breeds and accept them for what they are. And accept ourselves for who we are and know when things don't mesh. If you found you can't train my Friesian, admit so with an understanding smile. Don't turn around and blame my horse. That's insulting.

Look at it this way...say you are married. Now, I might be friends w/you, but not get along w/your spouse because we have completely different personalities. However, they may be insanely good looking. But I'm not gonna wanna marry them like you have!! And chances are, I would not get along with his/her family either because they were all raised in the same social environment that formed this person's personality and way of thinking. But, that doesn't mean I'm going to like you less, or say "Your spouse is crazy don't come around me". Through you, I may learn to appreciate this person for reasons I may not know. You can love something but not marry it. :wink:

We're all different and unique. We should be a melting pot to share ourselves and our horses without judgmental comments and passing blame on the horse.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

Solon said:


> Some tool that boards where I board had the nerve to come up to me and tell me Solon would be turning white soon because Percherons aren't black. I was like really? Well he's been that way the last 12 years and he's gonna stay that way. Duh.


That's funny...the one lady at my barn just adopted a black Percheron, and they think she's a cross 'cuz "Percherons don't come black". Then, one day the BO came down w/this _old_ Percheron handbook and was showing me pictures. She pointed to one black and made a comment that the horse would gray out. And I was like, "Why do you say that?" And she's like "All Percherons are white." :?

Like, what the hey?! What's w/people?! They're not Lippizzaners!! :lol:


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

MirrorStage2009 said:


> Amen! This is the same thinking you find for Friesians that upsets me. And part of the problem also is that media glorifies Friesians because of their looks and leads people to believe they are great for everyone, including beginners and children. And they aren't. I think they misread the Friesians laziness and passiveness for docile obedience. :?
> 
> Friesians are big thinkers, they're complicated, like Arabs. You can't tell them what to do, you have to make them understand. You ride _with_ them, not on them. But first and foremost, you must earn their respect. Then you must win their trust. And this takes time, and some people don't work like that. Which is why Friesians bond to one person.
> 
> ...


what a perfect way to phrase it! just like with people, its not fair to judge and horse before getting to know it as an individual


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I would never say a Friesian is lazy. They are some of the most animated horses I've ever been around. But you are right about how the media markets them. People see them in the movies and on t.v. and everyone wants to go out and buy one and they most certainly take a very specific person to own them. 

I realized very quickly I wasn't going to be that kind of person and I had to put up with them for four very long years. Quite frankly, I admire people that can deal with them.


----------



## horselover85 (May 13, 2009)

Myth: all quarter horses have a calm, reliable disposition. I know 11 quarter horses... 2 are calm and reliable, one rears, one bucks, one is super spooky, one is a nervous wreck, one is extremely pushy, one never does as its told, one jiggs on the trails, one likes to bolt.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey havn't you guys heard that all morgans are Bay! LOL I went with friend to sell her morgan to a "trainer" and her morgan was chestnut with a flaxen mane. They trainer was like I thought all morgans were bay! That was real funny!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh I wanted to add something. I don't think you can call a whole breed ugly. There are going to be "beautiful" "plain" and "not so pretty" horses in every breed. and everyone has a different opinion on whats beautiful. 

For example I have seen many ugly standardbreds. I have seen many beautiful ones too. The same for App's and QH and TB and Arabs, and even Friesians lol!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I read your lil story, Zab, and found that quite funny. I HATE it when people stereotype TWHs..It really bugs me. No, TWHs do not NEED big heavy shoes to gait. No, TWHs are not all high-strung..*rolls eyes* And people a lot of the times stereotype TWH bits and gear. Not ALL TWH bits are harsh. A lot, but not all. And chains are NOT the same thing as soring. Soring. Chains. Stacks. 3 different things. They just can be put together. And not all chains are bad either. There are light humane leather ones that are simply there for some 'action'.
I could ramble on all day but I'm not going to.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I personally think all horses are beautiful in their own way. I can't find one ugly horse at least in my eyes. Maybe I'm biased, but I love all horses. 

They are just wonderful creatures with such wonderful potential to do so many great things.


----------

